# High CPU usage for rtorrent on STABLE



## FDreamer (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

On my fresh STABLE install (beta version), net-p2p/rtorrent is using up to 160% of my CPUs. The version is 0.9.2, the latest. 
This does not happen with net-p2p/transmission or net-p2p/ctorrent.

I am aware of previous issues, like here, but there apparently have been corrected.

This is the backtrace I have (not a full backtrace, unfortunately) :

```
(gdb) bt
#0  0x287c728b in kevent () from /lib/libc.so.7
#1  0x28485d0b in torrent::PollKQueue::poll ()
   from /usr/local/lib/libtorrent.so.14
#2  0x28485e71 in torrent::PollKQueue::do_poll ()
   from /usr/local/lib/libtorrent.so.14
#3  0x284c8ec9 in torrent::thread_base::event_loop ()
   from /usr/local/lib/libtorrent.so.14
#4  0x286d14fa in pthread_getprio () from /lib/libthr.so.3
#5  0x00000000 in ?? ()
```

_Note :_ I do not know if it's relevant, but I disabled AHCI in the kernel.


----------



## otsego (Jul 15, 2012)

I am experiencing the exact same issue as FDreamer. I am running FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE and compiled rtorrent from ports using portmaster with the only option changed in make config being IPv6 support for libtorrent. The issue being that after launching rtorrent 0.9.2 and adding a torrent and starting the torrent, it instantly crashes and maxes out CPU usage. I originally used GCC46 however libtorrent could not compile correctly then, so I switched to clang for this port. clang compiled it just fine, however after encountering the error I also tried with the BASE gcc42 compiler just to be sure I didn't screw anything up, same issue, it crashes instantly.

I have also temporarily removed all session files and .rtorrent.rc to be sure it's starting blank, however, again, same issue.


----------



## tooker (Aug 3, 2012)

Same problem on FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE


----------



## alex67500 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi,

has anyone found the source of the problem yet ? I updated my ports tree, and I'm basically screwed now. Can't use the thing...

Thanks!
-- 
Alex


----------



## taz (Oct 7, 2012)

Same problem here,FreeBSD 9.0-RELEAS with net-p2p/rtorrent 0.9.2. I will try net-p2p/rtorrent-devel and post a feedback.

EDIT: same problem with net-p2p/rtorrent-devel


----------



## chatwizrd (Oct 8, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=191618&postcount=4


----------



## alex67500 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

Following the same issue on FreeBSD and on Gentoo, it seems an update from curl broke rtorrent (http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=7158650#7158650)

I solved the issue by going back to curl-7.21.3_2 (committed sometime in Feb 2012). I also came back on libtorrent-0.13.2 (first commit) and rtorrent-0.9.2 (first commit).

This is painful, but whilst the rtorrent developper fixes the issue, ports-mgmt/portdowngrade is going to be your friend I'm afraid.

Enjoy


----------

